# UAC Bypass with Elevated Privileges Works on All Windows Versions



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *enSilo senior security researcher Yotam Gottesman has discovered a simple method of bypassing the Windows User Account Control (UAC) mechanism that affects all supported Windows versions, which in some exploitation scenarios leads to attackers executing commands with elevated privileges.*
> 
> The technique Gottesman discovered relies on the methods used to interact and control environment variables.
> 
> ...


UAC Bypass with Elevated Privileges Works on All Windows Versions


----------

